# Droid Bionic rooted ahead of launch



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/09/02/motorola-droid-bionic-gets-rooted-ahead-of-launch/


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If you are wanting to do this DO NOT REPEAT NOT update the phone. It has been rumored that Motorola is working on an update that will remove root.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

Of course don't do the update. Hopefully, the phones won't come with the update already installed. If it does, we're back to square one.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If it does come with the update then we just need to to back a few years to where you had to downgrade, root, upgrade its simple just takes time


----------

